
The Most Dangerous Things You Can See in Museums - Erlangolem
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/most-dangerous-museum-objects
======
eesmith
If a V-2 without explosives counts then so does the "B53 Thermonuclear Bomb on
display at the National Museum of the U.S. Air Force" \-
[http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/Visit/Museum-
Exhibits/Fact-...](http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/Visit/Museum-
Exhibits/Fact-Sheets/Display/Article/195680/b53-thermonuclear-bomb/)

Yield of 9 megatons.

